# HP NC550SFP and FreeBSD-11.3-STABLE



## Wouwie (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi
02-10-2020 I've upgraded my Pfsense at school from version 2.4.4 to 2.4.5-RELEASE-p1 (amd64)
Since then I cannot boot normally, I always get this error:
KDB: enter: panic
[thread pid 12 tid 100132]
Stopped at kdb_enter+0x3b: movq $0,kdb_why

Seems that there is a sort of fundamental hardware incompatibility with FreeBSD-11.3-STABLE and the NIC.
Booting in Safe Mode works fine but I'm not comfortable with that.

What do you suggest as solution?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2020)

PFSense is not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 8, 2020)

Wouwie said:


> Hi
> 02-10-2020 I've upgraded my Pfsense at school from version 2.4.4 to 2.4.5-RELEASE-p1 (amd64)
> Since then I cannot boot normally, I always get this error:
> KDB: enter: panic
> ...


Is this solved? Did you try it with recent FreeBSD instead of pfsense?


----------

